# MA Success Magazine



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone get this magazine?  What do you think of it?


----------



## RevIV (Oct 17, 2005)

This is an older question but no one answered. I get this and actually signed up to be a MA Success member.  It has been worth every penny, it works out that one students tuition equals out to what i pay monthly to be apart of the organization.  They give you ad slicks, newsletters, promo ideas, seminar ideas, glossy posters and dvd's on teaching and office management.  all ad slicks are also on a cd so you can change them the way you want

jesse


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Oct 31, 2005)

When I ran my "big" school I used to be a member.  The kits they send out were actually very good.  I still get the magazine and find some of the articles to be a good read.  

If/when I open another full-time dojo, I'll use them again.  It saves a ton of time when you don't have to create your own ads and promotionals.


-John


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 19, 2006)

I get it for free, I know it's a publication to promote MAIA, but it's got some great articles!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

a great magazine with some extremely valuable insights.  as was mentioned, you can get it as part of a package of 105 bucks.  includes ad slicks and these great dvds with advice on everything from new drills to legal stuff.

a great package if you're running a storefront dojo.  if you're teaching out of your garage or just a private practitioner, it's not cost-effective.


----------

